# Those who have to deal with our hobby...



## Luna (May 8, 2008)

.


----------



## BoblyBill (May 8, 2008)

Hahaha!!! Mine cats have finally gotten used to it...


----------



## caspertodd (May 8, 2008)

My cat had enough...


----------



## randerson07 (May 12, 2008)

My cat and dogs pose for me quite often







The two black ones are not mine, my other shiba cant fit his head through the bars so hes off to the side here.

My woman usually wont let me take her pic unless shes also got her camera to her face, Once in a while I can sneak ne of her not looking.  The whole reason I got in this hobby is because i bought her a 350D for xmas and loved it so I got my self some equipment.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 14, 2008)

HA!  I love that one w/the dogs.  

hmm I'd have to see what i have in my pb....

my kid eating whip cream straight from the can





enough with the camera, mom!


----------



## Phranquey (May 14, 2008)

Pets are the best practice on those cold, rainy days...


1) Here's what I think






2) But ain't I cute






3) Sometimes you have to be like the Paparazzi






4) 3" closer....I DARE you






5) Damn you and that infernal camera!!






6) What a poser






7) HI !!!!


----------



## randerson07 (May 14, 2008)

ohh I love the grey and the macaw. I would have parrots, but my woman is afraid of them lol.


----------



## Valethar (May 16, 2008)

Caspertodd, does your cat steal presents at Christmas? He looks like the Grinch


----------



## caspertodd (May 16, 2008)

Valethar said:


> Caspertodd, does your cat steal presents at Christmas? He looks like the Grinch


 
 I would say he's more likely to _leave_ me a present uke-rig:


----------



## LaFoto (May 16, 2008)

"You think you can sneak up on me and take my photo? I *see* you!"






"Hahahahahaaaa! You must be kidding, thinking I'll let you take a good photo of me!"






"C'mon, all joking aside, I'm sick and tired of being your model, stop it - NOW!"






"OK, you don't listen ... but *I* won't *look* any more, either. So there!"


----------



## LaFoto (May 16, 2008)

"Sigh ... are you DONE at last!?!?!?!?!?"


----------



## chantal7 (May 16, 2008)

Some nice cat pics in here, damn it makes me feel sad cause I can't have an animal till I have my own place. :x

I love my family and cousins and friends (rofl). Here are a bunch of photos of em all; the ones who have to deal with my hobby: 

1. Mom Telling someone to get her something, she wasn't expecting a picture in the process.





2. Having fun with magnifying glasses





3. This thing is trying to tell us something. We got a few of them in the mail box.





4. The throw..





5. The connection





6. The 'almost missed'





7. Have you ever tried this? Cut out huge eyes from a magazine and put em on, but you gotta have glasses! 





8. Caught 'cha!





9. What the?





10. *HISS* GO AWAY, I'M EXERCISING!





11. This one reminds me of "Joker" I don't know why - lol.





12. This is random...





13. Brother's can never be serious!





14. One of the first pictures I took with my new canon ^^


----------



## Hobbes (May 17, 2008)

1. The dude and girl in black were two old friends of mine but I really like the expression of the bald guy to the left who just happened to pass by when I took that shot :mrgreen: 





2. The guy to the right is my friend who just happened to stand still while waiting for me to take my pictures and judging from the way he looked he was probably either very tired or having a terrible hangover ^^





3. and I caught this little dude when it was shaking its head ^^





4.





5. and some crazy Chinese people





6.





7.


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (May 17, 2008)

What's that cat doing in the streets?? lol


----------



## Hobbes (May 18, 2008)

which cat do you mean? well the cat in #3 and 4 is just some cat me and my friends saw on the street I guess it was just walking around and enjoying the nice weather ^^

and here are some more cat shots:

8. I caught my moms cat hiding under the stairs on a rainy day 





9. I blurred everything but the cat in photoshop not sure if you guys like the way it looks


----------



## Hobbes (May 20, 2008)

lol my friend almost fell asleep because of boredom. this photo was taken earlier this afternoon so I hope the thread starter doesn't mind me spamming his/her thread


----------



## Sirashley (May 20, 2008)

This is my dog Abbie, she poses for me all the time...






This is my in-laws dog Paddie Ann, and insanely overactive and difficult to photo Boston Terrier






And this is the In-laws cat Lucky, he also loves the camera


----------

